# My First Car         Let's see yours



## Lon (Apr 29, 2015)

1953 Chevrolet Bel Aire


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have a pic of mine but here's a almost carbon copy. 1941 Chevy deluxe.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh those cars are beauties...


My first car was a tiny 800cc second hand Mini identical to this one, which my brother bought me when I was 21


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

OK this is not a photo of my car, but it's the same model and year (1930 Buick). It was four years older than I was when I bought it for $30 at age sixteen. It ran fine, I painted it kelly green which didn't improve it's resale value. I don't understand how my parents put up with me? My car had the distinction of being pulled out of a muddy pasture by an elephant, I was working for a traveling circus at the time.


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's the second car that I have owned.  Oh Boy---Getting around on the hills of San Francisco in this three speed French machine was a real chore. I managed however to put 90,000 miles on it before selling it for 50 gallons of gas.

1959 Renault Dauphine


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

OK, I confess, this is not a photo of my actual car, but it was my dream car back in high school.  I know if I actually owned this car my life would have turned out completely different.  (Ford Mustang - mid 60s or so)

By the way, nice cars everyone.  Good taste.


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2015)

*New Job, New Car*

This 1976 Coupe DeVille was a beauty and the last of the big trunk caddies.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Did anyone not have this car?  Pontiac Chiefton, 1953.  The then husband and I + cat and MIL drove across Canada in this baby, but ours was less shiny.


----------



## Lon (Apr 29, 2015)

This was a real fun car but gave me continual heating and cooling problems



1967 Rambler Marlin


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> OK this is not a photo of my car, but it's the same model and year (1930 Buick). It was four years older than I was when I bought it for $30 at age sixteen. It ran fine, I painted it kelly green which didn't improve it's resale value. I don't understand how my parents put up with me? My car had the distinction of being pulled out of a muddy pasture by an elephant, I was working for a traveling circus at the time.
> 
> View attachment 17554



Josiah, you seem to have had a very colorful past.  That car looks like something from Bonnie & Clyde.  LOL


----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2015)

1937 Buick Special Opera Coupe. Straight 8, gas peddle start and 3 speed stick on the floor. Don't know why the small picture.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie, I missed driving across Canada which I'm sure was quite an adventure.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 29, 2015)

1968 Mercury Cougar (like this one, but mine was green)


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh those cars are beauties...
> 
> 
> My first car was a tiny 800cc second hand Mini identical to this one, which my brother bought me when I was 21
> ...



My husband's first car was a mini.  He said he bought it for £5 around 1966/67.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 29, 2015)

First car was a 1965 Pontiac Lemans that we bought just before we got married in 1970.



Then in 1972 we bought a red Ford Mustang - loved that car!!  What power!


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 qBfTnOCe6IROr9IVzU7ooWyGyY9GsLxPL3ITG3py/qCENkHxFMLShs4t Q6YF9OV9RPZeI5ibxt85sZG sULZBrQHJjK0SWhczPnAPk7/i/SJBPn/K/5fpEVQbaMygP04/5du2M9N/0HviKoLVaLpsvMBuhsIvniWbfiMUD02/uHvim1epzzNYm0SbzzKXlNhRQbaAEdxzjSyWLrM5dXD6DVMKvlGpdWd0UrY3bCXqNHKqo4mVflQEOF1WEOCw5yR4WgCf8A7Uqe0kpkJGbfdukDlRgSb9IvHffCWmIzoeJw7o0LazqUgRQ9p/7RpKTkFJpjbj06poHMc1om2R4kZ6bxHPZTbnaBgqcNReOIWsqxN8zfOMvy4r2KM6G9LzkxMzC5VwhAfcBFjrjP6RkUBzaafkHVNM1B5m9lrSm55xAudYyOe2I9GSDRMLiF7PobS4AFBqoLNwCD7yeiJJP1BKLccRL1iXSoc4gNvIT3WVCOZdVgSrEYgQ q98R7/wBY7RAmXeXRTJ0JEhW5QqXklEzdkntMQ1ylV2mtGYalUOyyE3cUjn4emwN7dMVT5kGZxtIWws4XW1ZgK6RwPgYtdMqM3Iyzc1S3sTB9uVdWS3bTT3T1eMcs/GmodfF5Vhmm8ahbSp1ycQ4p3ACk2GEWvB14JekJUypq1LbLctMH5Vm38FYNj2X/AHYwEVFOG4POFx0jj4GOSTxUZvz5YZeRvxqI9ceab9txCb/WNohaeaceVybiF80eyq8V o1FpFVKVlGNPvOEFKR4213x4xUJdFQQhJbU4SMDiAlIKb2sTlc9AvHTXhxjLFKM8g5MFKypDrhcsdQo69mQidb7Lakhx1CCo2AUoAnqiBDoJsMyTkOJvDih0xDT7k5MPNomkptyi0Yin/QgaBX1lHLcBvixxrBum8tRp58A8mGkne8cPhrBiNmisEOzzCehIKonDZdPyk66o/6bDxAiNqXBQ69NTc4GGxiX/wCSu1uom1zkB0kRv057mabN7NSzYAdqFrcG7eZiUbNyR9moL/kEVSdmpl YdmmpuYaUo3KGn1oCQMgBYjQWERoqM6M0zbx 1ZR7yCfGLRCW/wDuwwRzKh/M2PjGqtk3T/DnGT ExXGq3U02AU2ocXEkeKSPKHlHrT0y4ttxGBSAFXC8QOYHAWzI4waker2UnwOa7LK61kflFPrez 0krOTTqqc5MSYHMLB5Q2sL5JN O6LvO1GY5SyFnWx5 EeV G AZOtTLr87Lhag9LoStHyxIUD2ZRnLxLJDjlDl9Vqr6HVpbDmQw4cRJSdYXuVSc5EIMwpKlEKNidd0dPqbstPzCEVWQlxMO5Im1SzLylkaIJUjuuO3dFVnGaSUW5Bpy6ikLYlWmlJV9UlKAI5r8dI086J2Z93kWeXJcOKxbVzst9774ZGWpoRyvooSq1wQs2v3wjqEq5KpccKkqRbEL3OV9LwTs9PInHfRJ6cTKtJGNKgyFknheMLw5P2ZrZQfhqVBOKXbWq/OURmTGQUTSE5HaJu41vKIv25RkdPRz Q9TH4K 1MByWQDe EC8by7LsySJdpbp4Ngq8o6sxLUmWSPRaVKptoRLjzIgo1MpFhgQBuxAeV49FMQ5mjZ6uzEq4yxS3lBYyKkYBfrVaHNG2PrjTZam3pWXZWq Eq5Qg9Qy06YtTtWGFVn0A20CSfzECirpwgPPFSib8wYR43PjEXBjJU2WkKaZBK1uIWVFxS7XWTqbbtIrDmz8wc XdWBkkgA2HRwh0JmbeB5CTJG4rvbxjVDFRabILtgVXwpscNzp2aRjNG8GulJm9hw9NvTDjzmJxQviZ0sLbj0R45s1IPpkJdp9bT8kSVLCB8qcWIb92kdClnZh57kS81ywzLZQLgbjl5wxFKdUDyjybHUIQP34xmM0s8UmUynUkSziH3H1FSwcJXYBsfW687DtO4Q5Q1LFAU0 A0kZYklPgbRYUU5IABSpVt6j8InRLYBZKUJHQmNrhxbpXW2U8mVtrbUdycSR43gOcQqZkvReVDSceJxRUk4juGug16SeiLeWyRYrJjUsjoPZGrQpzv1RgS6oOlWAECyb3y6O6BUyqm2wX23EAa3bN46JMU6Wfty8u05bTEkGIlUyXUjAElKeCVqAHZe0VGnP7yziVht44rc0FOG58oYbMJUkzb6webhbsejnHuwp/mh7NbMSrlz7V/rC/w84jVT1SciWW8TgJwgJB5oJF nt6IrwKJXXWnHVF2bS0cZSkEXvaA5dQZr0uUm6X2VIUeNtP6hDNnZp0qJUnnE3ClLvY31tYecGDZhCnWnFzCgppRUL6G4I HdANQHWZdn1c5jcJVhVhsBdKgMQI6imOb7TqfXOStTaKQiZZC0k3ulXvDv8466ugSTwAnJguqQq9jlhJGY7uML6rs9sw9LMyM648hAVdpLJN0nPfY8TrA1eknDjHpsypXyi1HhYk3tDShbQTkut5pThmCpuyA84cKTv6 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 tQ23hBzSSBvyvAr1VdUCAcjCoK1649I3kxUjZDoZLgaGHGcSsItiOkaOvKULcI0xoJsScuEaTU1LMMqcWoJCRiKlHK3GIYSMKfKyhkkKWCklKMZsRw ELXNiXHVfJ0lS07lFnBfsMbo2iQh9yyX0Oy6m03bbF7KF8Q6bG 6CW63ME3mVuvp4LfWPIxHTFAQ/s7mlZ pkDrdQPzjIcJrNII VoiFq t6SuPIjURzhdTk2hzpkrPBtF/EwMquMA2aZWrpcV8IRJQtWgJ7ImRJuq0AEapiFx2SM5WptxplvGbBIQg2IPAfvhBU5MzFMm1NTFJn1toXzhcoxEa5ixv2whoFKnmJ 4afuGsfyV0qGYw2O5W 0WmWrtcp7DLc3ONvXxJMvNywKm7aAnIm/7MAwlk9tdnGwpE7R6vLm1goTSlgG3A7omou1tZW0GZOmST8utWJDXKt kvDjgVmrTIW0uYhVtPR3/AJOtbOyzg0W5Kktk9QPxjSjVehy2zUxITMi1yzzq1PzPvmxPJlJvcYRa36xUIPm6hQ6yyFsPS9NnEmy2VcwdILfuq6suiJPVswBdl6VeG7k3s/ECKhVKfT9pUS025UpOWnuTs6VDAt7IWUoHf8YDRsZVWs6fVWlcOSmLfnA4OpelS080LqlnSkb0Jx V4AmH1LSttSikHKEDFP26pxBZfdeSNyjiHxhpK7SV/EiVr9DcfQs4A4GSq3SN47DBA1Lw0zSJmltvT06hCuT9lCwCgj63AcOMVOXqzq1hpLhLaE2QFapHCBJ1hTbmEOOJuL4VZHtECy4Dbuatd/GBsW DszK1aqgacqDMkyXZhzCkbtSeoRqnFhCsJKTobZEwuqu09PpE/wCgqZU 6iwfdFiEHeBfW0XWYSoJ/fmR5UISw9hvbGQLecWNqYEw0lxm6goXGEXii7d06XYmZaoyCQJedbxWTpi1JHWCPGHmzU487QWWC6n0f32yhJxEaXJzsOEItD5KicRxC19bi0aKeSNCVdmUArfFsyNeoQBOVNmXSVLWAOJMRmDV2ZIGZCRwvpCirzqjLqZaaSszAU0kqBIKiLDtzEVqpbQuP3TKjCPrEZ9ghnsZXZKTcX64lXJtaF kSqhnheAtn0ad0JpIcTjCZepzeBdziSgi2hSkJ/KNcR3qI64TpffdeW685z3FFausm8GNvLA1HdEdEG5n3vGMiD0i2tuwRkIiMSyUJJJSAOMMpCg1KeTeSkXnLjJQb5vecoaf3iTL29V0qRkwNF4OWcH4lfCAJ6s1GeBE3OvupPulZCe4ZQEXCgbUzez889K1qVbKC2AQhxKye250hFtpOSdVry5iU5jDiUhACcNsrHKK7jtujR57FyZKrBGlt8TbJJFj2gkaWzJyTsvIVJLj6FFaEkOBNrZgKzIOfvDSEM1IyKGRjmpdZvZAcSppe/UZgjhfSCmdqjLOY5lSXV2Sgcpc4QFBQIIud1rW0MTSFUlJiZU4 8hxtS02Qmyxgsgeyedccnw94wVmYivP06sTaUqRKuFsI5imzjBHG41h1X6e65Jom6elDHINpS82lWQAHtEG fEn8ouWym2DNIpglMDL3ON0L52DglIvzQBuEI6VNclXQ7ynJYr4iBqk6i0WyHVwqtPn6m0kcjUV5f5buXhFgp 0m0UqtK0TzuRvzs/OOnmqbNzLYS/S5V24sStKTf8A4wOuQ2LeN/UUsld9W7pPhaNRfJiZFSRthWp9tRWuVmm0e0H2UqMejaufknCESlMactqJNBPlFwXRdkphNzTig7lIWfImGNEpGycqSgNMB4gqSH0J5wAucJNzkOmHX7G/Rzz1tUZ8PVOpTj0wJZlTqWTZLaSBlZIyzNoVbUyMorZ4syjCXFyiA5MzmAYnHTe5vrYnQdEW/buqUWalarJ0FhtTyJVbzzzeirYTa /f3RzSoT5nGHi2pSg8MASDrfo7TEl/CJa8eU2Aoi1 0HikdVj8BGUWcbkqO2HlhPvHPQQRt6yaZRKDRlW5ZtkuvAblHLzxd0U4IccIxKUbadEZKUcT1fW6SmVQQncpXwhWUuzC8bqlKPSbxMzK8YOaYAiFIFYlRwhgyyEiN0NxMlBAiE9RcaRKlUaAZRuBEJuFC2ZMZHlwIyIAW8RLVDgyVIP/ALCaN8/ZTl4RoZCkEZT8xbpSPhBUaghddVAbry7WizOUqmaGcfBOl0j4QK7SJDdOL7UiKoIyquAk3MRkW3RYnaTKj2ZonsED qWVDEmZv2RbIHixJ2QW9U5x5SCt5V0eyU5W7oLVSQAVBzIZG6dIhNNOoWCONoagjPG6zUW/Ym3O03ghraWqt3 XSq/1m0/kIEMgoH2xHhkVD3hFwujdrbKqNm/yd9LgEfnG0xtnUXkBOBoWzTe6rHiLwmMg4CoHLCbG 4x76vctfEnvi4X7Fi2Pr5RXUrqznKMTKFMPY9LK49F/OL1T9i6PRpn1rMz/ACkpL/KtNrRhCLZgqN dbxjljFFeWec62jrhw1TXHmQy/VlOITmG1KJQnpte0W0LWkO0tRNfrkxPkENqOBkHUIGl vXtgRtgDdDZNIZGtRZH4f1iRNKZuP8AEme79YKjWrFzaAmJkgQeKWyUlQqTKkjUhOQ8Y9TTpb/6TX8v6xbIYwMWEbC0H rZW4HrVrMZXRb842NKlQfpZn Q/GKooAi3QTHoMHppkkL4qq1fcQm0Z6qlTkKsz/L sVRQBFjujyDxSZcZCtS4/BeMiqKB0vLYVLbU0hqXZGJJ5Q2z sSMszeN0ok3lh/0eWDzoKUuBGIIGgJsCkDfrGr3zg/7pPkIZ1H5tM/bT5mOJ3gnnZBaXm0vn0lpwpUlSUkqJO4JF8ieJ3xMuQ9GYb5STYDS3Dyi3dABxSN/QOMaK9tj7Q/6wftJoj7Q/piMsTCVk3MTEnLl1LlvlEg3IuR1gZQUZNUygqaaUkqsFJSMOQNtFadUbp hGvvP ph5LfS733af 8QpFbfozpWpl8JuBawBJUNcgAR2xCuh3ZSGrBvBdBcyITf3gBv3RYZL6QmPtn gxA/80e 9HlFSiK0qivWWpxpWNaUhKgMuk6abrQUzs8 bJQMKkArQMFlLHTfcLiLkj5jIfeK8jCib fTH2PhDSeKEaKFyr6G TViOalrVgBPSdLDvgc01Lc440gNOc8JAQoG2YvmbAjU5Q2rvzCa wnzTDOifN19bX9IiT4EFkvSXHgCQi7aTkVZ232Nst3dBHoIu2uclV4VKwlSU5LUeB0OWpHhB6f40x9hf9Jieb/gtfeDyVExSK mXXLF0BsPLCs3AgkgHXTK/aM4np1Nl1cqmZbbamLYkpcQbqsb5K1HZDJv6NnOtXnBS/o6W 8V5CBsdRUiTKJlySfaSsvAlS0tjAq YvfXvuLdMYulCWusS0s0ltGE2IUXAdbkajdx1hpO 0ful/nAND f1P9 6YKR5Nyrd08qcLKSg2CMKUZ3tnpl0ZxiFy7aHpKZlpdTLjmPGlGIg7j7NwdwhjUfo537ECj Of9mn pUIQAEhLzTiSoBSQmyQEArBxE53/YiU01luUmC2p6WcBPIrCEgpV0ZZdMFbP w99n8ojqXzad 8R5iEBdKU6UnWeWdlGUrKiFekJVjUb5k2G MizUz5onrjICh//9k=car lasted about 20 miles after it was giving to me,owner just wanted it moved.I was 15.
1950 Ford


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> OK, I confess, this is not a photo of my actual car, but it was my dream car back in high school.  I know if I actually owned this car my life would have turned out completely different.  (Pontiac Mustang - mid 60s or so)
> 
> By the way, nice cars everyone.  Good taste.
> 
> View attachment 17557




Ummmm -- that's a Ford, not a Pontiac.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 30, 2015)

no pic, but it was a red and white '59 Ford Galaxy.  When that one fell apart I got an olive green Ford Mustang with a black hardtop.  LOVED that car!


----------



## oldman (Apr 30, 2015)

First car was a 1950 Oldsmobile Rocket 88 as in the picture, but not as nice. The best part of the car was the center horn ring and the suicide knob.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

I love Vintage American cars they were sooo beautiful..


----------



## oldman (Apr 30, 2015)

A lot of vintage cars have been restored and can be seen at shows across the country. Some have been restored to their natural state when they first came off of the assembly line and some have been restored to reflect the owner's imagination. I go to about 15-20 car shows yearly. Here are a few pictures of a 1954 Chevrolet Bel Air, which when new sold for about $1900.00. Today, restored and the way it sits, would sell for about $40,000-60,000.00. (Take note of the Corvette motor.)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes we go to car shows every other year here in the UK..and there's hundreds of restored British and American cars...I have dozens of photos on my computer of them all


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 30, 2015)

1955 Ford Crown Victoria..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> 1955 Ford Crown Victoria..View attachment 17580
> 
> View attachment 17579



Ken, my brother in law had a Pink and White one. Factory colors.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we go to car shows every other year here in the UK..and there's hundreds of restored British and American cars...I have dozens of photos on my computer of them all



We used to go to the Detroit auto show when we still visited at xmas.  I love vintage American cars but I've always found those tiny European convertibles to be soooo charming. 

You would enjoy a place we often go when we visit Michigan - now called the Henry Ford it is a huge complex of Greenfield Village and the Henry Ford Museum.  Tons of vintage cars and you can go for a ride in a model T.


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 30, 2015)

The first car I drove was a 1960 VW Beetle. My high school and jr college car, but actually my parents car. The first car I bought was a 1976 Chev Monte Carlo.


----------



## oldman (Apr 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We used to go to the Detroit auto show when we still visited at xmas.  I love vintage American cars but I've always found those tiny European convertibles to be soooo charming.
> 
> You would enjoy a place we often go when we visit Michigan - now called the Henry Ford it is a huge complex of Greenfield Village and the Henry Ford Museum.  Tons of vintage cars and you can go for a ride in a model T.
> 
> View attachment 17584



My Dad once bought a 1929 Ford Model 'A' that was made into an orchard truck. I used to drive it through the fields in back of our home. Lots of fun for a 14 year old. I remember the starter being on the floor and it also had a crank, in case the starter went bad.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We used to go to the Detroit auto show when we still visited at xmas.  I love vintage American cars but I've always found those tiny European convertibles to be soooo charming.
> 
> You would enjoy a place we often go when we visit Michigan - now called the Henry Ford it is a huge complex of Greenfield Village and the Henry Ford Museum.  Tons of vintage cars and you can go for a ride in a model T.
> 
> View attachment 17584



Have you ever visited the riverside museum of transport in Glasgow Annie..? It used to be my very favourite place to go when I was a kid, it was on a different site then and just called the transport museum.

The London transport museum is ok too...but every other year we go to Knebworth house for the outdoor Vintage car show..unfortunately we can't go riding in any of the them.

This is just one of the many American cars that get shown..


----------



## Cookie (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Butterfly, for pointing out my clerical error.:love_heart:


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2015)

I didn't have a car until the mid 70s as I always had motorcycles. When finally forced to give up riding (by an ex-girlfriend) and not having passed my car test, I bought one of these which, being a three wheeler, you could drive on a motorcycle licence. 700cc and a glassfibre body meant it went really well, UNTIL you tried to corner enthusiastically, when it reverted to two wheels ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Have you ever visited the riverside museum of transport in Glasgow Annie..? It used to be my very favourite place to go when I was a kid, it was on a different site then and just called the transport museum.
> 
> The London transport museum is ok too...but every other year we go to Knebworth house for the outdoor Vintage car show..unfortunately we can't go riding in any of the them.
> 
> This is just one of the many American cars that get shown..



Aye, I've been to the new transport museum.  Never did make it to the old one but my hubby says he liked the old one better.  

Not sure what was going on here recently but saw lots of vintage cars parked in a hotel earlier this week. 

The Ford museum I mentioned has the car JFK was riding in when shot, the chair Lincoln was in when shot, Wright brothers shop, Edison's lab, etc etc.  It's a massive place!  

https://www.thehenryford.org/


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

My next door neighbour had one of those Rob, in exactly the same colour..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

Rob said:


> I didn't have a car until the mid 70s as I always had motorcycles. When finally forced to give up riding (by an ex-girlfriend) and not having passed my car test, I bought one of these which, being a three wheeler, you could drive on a motorcycle licence. 700cc and a glassfibre body meant it went really well, UNTIL you tried to corner enthusiastically, when it reverted to two wheels ...
> 
> View attachment 17587




How cool!!


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My next door neighbour had one of those Rob, in exactly the same colour..



You could have any colour you liked ... as long as it was orange


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2015)

Rob said:


> You could have any colour you liked ... as long as it was orange



OH LOL that would explain it then..


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 30, 2015)

*Our first car was a 1950 Ford like this one and it was light green!





*


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 30, 2015)

My first car.


----------



## John C (May 1, 2015)

*1954 Plymouth 4-door*



AZ Jim said:


> I don't have a pic of mine but here's a almost carbon copy. 1941 Chevy deluxe.
> 
> View attachment 17552




1954 Plymouth like this one, only green.  Bought used in San Diego in 1955.


----------

